# Best Grooming Kits?



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I am starting to begin thinking about maybe buying a horse. It's about time for me-- I need something I can show. However, I don't have a job yet, and I am not THINKING of buying a horse until I have AT LEAST $6k in the bank for a good quality horse and tack, plus a vet/farrier fund.

So I'm starting to begin building my supplies, so that I can have the basics before I buy a horse, and things I can use on lesson horses in the meantime.

So the first thing I want is a good set of brushes. 

Do you prefer to buy brushes separately, or in a kit? Do you have any favourite brands?

I have the taste of a 12 year old, so anything brightly colored is a plus.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

With brushes, I really don't care about brand. I buy whatever is cheaper at the time, I've never found any brushes to fall apart on me or anything like that.

I have never seen brushes sold in a kit, so I've always bought them separately. I don't see any downsides to buy a kit though.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I get all my grooming stuff at Dover Saddlery. I buy them seperately, and they have awesome colors.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I like Dover, they're just a little more expensive than most places I've seen. 

I'm not a huge fan of Oster brushes.. particularly their curries. 

There's a bunch of cheapie brush kits, but I dunno if I'd like cheapie plastic brushes..


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Everything with your horse is an investment, so think of the brushes that way too. A better quality brush will last longer then a cheapie one. I bought all moderately priced brushes since that is what I could afford....but then again, I am a "cheap" horse owner and still just take lessons on "my" horse. HAHA!_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I buy brushes separately and I won't order them online as I need to feel them. I have a beyond thin-skinned QH and 99% of brushes are not up to her picky standards. 

This is her absolute favorite, instead of just putting up with me brushing her, she actually enjoys it.

Large Round Goat Hair Face Brush | Tail Tamer


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

I really like Oster though i like the Curry with the fine teeth nicer. I like the way they sit in your hand and i love the horse hair soft brush and so do my horse another reason is that there all coordinated but thats just me i like everything matching.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I prefer the 'traditional' rubber curries. They're just easier for me to handle. I use the spiral metal ones as shedding blades, though. They're amazing, and you don't have to press hard.

I like the brushes on Tail Tamers. I am making wishlists on various sites to see which is the most cost effective.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would reccommend getting a Jelly Scrubber. My horse loves it so much he'll rub his head up and down to itch on it and that's how I taught him not to rub on me. Plus, they come in a bunch of fun colors. =)


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought an Oster grooming kit on sale for $30 dollars. And I LOVE it!!! It comes with a hoof pick, mane & tail comb, mane & tail brush, Stiff body brush, a soft body brush, a curry, and a carrying case. I absolutely love the feel of the soft brush on the horse. It's like butter. 

The only thing I hate about it is the curry. I prefer the black rubber oval ones with some bend to them. The one in the oster kit is hard and plastic like, and I think it would hurt the horse.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the entire line of Oster brushes, and my paint mare loves them, especially the fine curry comb. It really seems to get her upper lip going. She's half TB, so she has really thin skin, and if a brush is too hard, she'll pull away from it, and usually take a nip at you. Even the hard bristled brush is not too hard for her. I love my Oster brushes!!!!!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

The Oster curries are so stabbity. XD Mainly the coarse curry. I prefer the oval ones with the different rows, myself.

I'll prolly get a jelly scrubber.. and a 6pk of those Horse Shaves. They are amazing. The lesson horse I've been showing does not clip, so they are a godsend. And they're good for when you don't have the right clipper blade to do a close job on whiskers.

If I got an Oster brush kit, I'd give my trainer the curries. XD


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Bright colors i would like this someday but i got a different one for now and you could order all of the pieces individual to get the second or third color 
Amazon.com: Equestria Sport LuckyStar 11-pc Horse Grooming Set, Blackberry/Lime: Sports &&#133;


----------



## Lightning86 (Aug 17, 2010)

I bought all my brushes from Equestrian International & Horse Tack Co. They have great prices and colors, since my mares are in neon pink  If you want the website let me know!


----------



## candle515 (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't reckon it matters too much where you get them from I'm with Carleen just go for the cheapest brushes on the whole!

This is a good blog for all the things you need for your grooming kit.


----------

